
Deploy Your RSS Reader (JARR – Just Another RSS Reader) in Minutes with Vagrant - cedricbonhomme
https://jarr.readthedocs.io/en/latest/deployment.html#deploying-the-application-with-vagrant
======
cedricbonhomme
You can also deploy JARR
([https://github.com/JARR/JARR](https://github.com/JARR/JARR)) on Heroku, or
just test it here: [https://jarr.herokuapp.com/](https://jarr.herokuapp.com/)

